# No day-care waiting list in Yokohama



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't normally cross-post links on the forum but this one is probably of general interest to any family with small kids contemplating a move to Yokohama:

Yokohama says it has no children on daycare center waiting list -- Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Of course, this is referring to Japanese public day care. It's news because, in general, there is a substantial waiting list for public day care, at least in the general Tokyo area. Preference is usually determined based on need (ie: both parents work and no grandparents in the immediate vicinity).

When I converted from expat status to a local hire, we had to relocate because the apartment was rented in the company's name. At the time we had a child in the public day care system and both of us worked so we were constrained to looking in the same general neighborhood so we wouldn't have to restart the application process from the beginning.

Things are certainly changing here... little-by-little.


----------

